# Did Man Really Land On The  Moon?



## shankar_ganesh (Dec 22, 2006)

*Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

*BREAKING NEWS: DID MAN REALLY LAND ON THE MOON?*

a bit on it:
*img40.imageshack.us/img40/3444/crazy1no.gif_i could explain how the laws of physics, gravity, and photography could not have produced any of the "proof" that NASA has released, but i am not an expert in radiation or physics. what i am an expert in is conspiracies, and the moon landing has "FAKE!" written all over it._

Visit this blog now:
*science-core.blogspot.com/

AMAZING STORY!!!


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*



			
				shankar_ganesh said:
			
		

> *BREAKING NEWS: DID MAN REALLY LAND ON THE MOON?*
> 
> a bit on it:
> *img40.imageshack.us/img40/3444/crazy1no.gif_i could explain how the laws of physics, gravity, and photography could not have produced any of the "proof" that NASA has released, but i am not an expert in radiation or physics. what i am an expert in is conspiracies, and the moon landing has "FAKE!" written all over it._
> ...




no breaking news, its a very very old news and even have a video of it. i agree with it.


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

me too having a vdo, a very crystal clear one... and I do blv that vdo...


----------



## planetcall (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

I saw a documentary on discovery channel. I was really shocked at the proofs. Seriously saying, I was moved ! I second the documentary


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

hey guys , can i get the link to see or download that video.


----------



## satyamy (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

ok if anyone can pass or post video here......
So that all can see..........


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

Waiting for video link.


----------



## mukul (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

i have researched evrything after i saw that documentary around half a year back.... its a vry large one around 200 MB's so i cant upload it bt i can tell u some points:
The thoery is called conspiracy theory
NASA ppl contradicted it ...bt it held its roots on Valid proof and expertise...


most stiking ones have been .... 
1.The intersection of light rays confirm that it was being shooted in multiiple light sources. 

2. striking similarlities of area 51 and the surface 

3. if u run the video at 1.92x it is same as walking on earth.

4. there is flag waving out when there was no atmosphere there(the biggest proof of its authencity)

5. no stars are visible from there .

6. there are two different NASA video at different time interval at same place while the astronauts were always travelling. The landscape and area are exactly the same, the only difference is the angle.

7. Moreover the crosshair in the pictures is behind the object (this is never possible)...one the biggest proof of the photos being faked off....


and many more... i will explain in due time....

till then ..keep fragging


----------



## planetcall (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

Yes. Multiple light source is a very credible proof. You can clearly see shadow in the direction of the light source  and also the waving flag laughs at the US claims.


----------



## iMav (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Read NASA's reply before deciding.


 a link plz


----------



## forever (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

id seen this on star world titled 'conspiracy theory' and i must say anyone wuld be sceptical after seeing it , i havent seen NASA's side of the story so cant judge but i got this torrent from demonoid and attaching it in .txt , if its ok with the MODS.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Its not definitely breaking news.
> Its an old conspiracy theory. It has been discussed before on this forum itself. And I think NASA managed to debunk the claims of the conspiracy theory propagators.



ha ha , same here , i got vcd of it from my frnd .


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

Guys can i post rapidshare link coz the video is there 
its about 600MB

is it allowed here


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 9, 2007)

I just saw a documentary Today in Discovery Channel regarding Moon Hoax..This nice little documentary-->Conspiracy Theory-Did we Land on the Moon? was a a Grt Enlightment as it Focused on various evidences, that NASA Faked the Apollo Mission!It Said That USA in Order to Face Soviet Union(currently Russia) which had launched sputnik at that time...Staged Moon Landings in a place which is Now [Area-51] where None are allowed to go

I Just wanted to Know All ur opinions about the *GREATEST CONSPIRACIES EVER DONE IN HISTORY*
*www.badastronomy.com/bad/tv/foxapollo.html* 
*


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Did Man Really Land On The  Man?*

Change the title
Its Did man really land on man


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Did Man Really Land On The  Man?*

Saw the documentary long time back.
Lots of "proof" that the* Americans* didn't actually land on the moon first.
Man did land on the moon, though.
Conspirates (ya... conspirators, my way) say that the Americans were not the first.Siting examples like the flag which was waving sorta.. when moon has negligible air... where can wind come. Shadows not parallel.... & so on.

Lots of sites too stating the same...

Read this then - Greatest Moments in Science
Also this - Man on the moon, a hoax?

Check this off-topic link I got on a Google search.. about an actual human face seen on the moon sometimes!!!

Incl. *upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/9/96/Man_In_The_Moon.jpeg/300px-Man_In_The_Moon.jpeg*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Man_In_The_Moon.jpeg  

_*(Clockwise, from top left)*_ the full moon, a woman, a hare, "the Man in the Moon"


----------



## techtronic (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Did Man Really Land On The  Man?*

The biggest hurdle to land on the moon is the Van Allen Radiation Belt


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Did Man Really Land On The  Man?*

i have seen that video some time back, makes  you wonder whether US has done any thing at all great to be the leader of the world. You will also got the conspiracy of 9/11 bombing, i have seen 2 planes crashing the world trade center but never seen anything crashing the pentagon..............

Even the wtc incident could well be bush's way of coming back to power for another 4 years. he is the worst president of US of A ever.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Did Man Really Land On The  Man?*

I had seen it too a lonbg time ago and did some research. Every question put forward by the program were answered and very convincingly. Do some search on Google. I'm too tired to do it for you now.

So the answer is YES!! They did go to the moon.
__________


			
				techtronic said:
			
		

> The biggest hurdle to land on the moon is the Van Allen Radiation Belt



The van allen belt isn't a problem. No harm is done by going through the belt. And the program showed that 3 feet of lead layer is required to blockits radiation which is also wrong. Its only a few cm or so.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Did Man Really Land On The  Man?*

even i had seen the documentary some time back.... 
i believe that the armstrong moon landing was a hoax...
cant trust US govt statements..


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Did Man Really Land On The  Man?*



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> I had seen it too a lonbg time ago and did some research. Every question put forward by the program were answered and very convincingly. Do some search on Google. I'm too tired to do it for you now.



Wht abt the death of the astronaut and other few ones who knew it


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Did Man Really Land On The  Man?*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44485

Same topic


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Did Man Really Land On The  Man?*

Lol What A Title


----------



## Pathik (Feb 9, 2007)

man on man.. Wats the world comin to??


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 9, 2007)

^^abnormality


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 10, 2007)

well i dont believe it too . . yes and the death of astronauts and all the mysteries . hmm very fishy :-l


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

no rapidshare please  some other . .


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

Breakinf News ?LOL

B/w what Happened to this Thread?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49006
__________
U folks got to watch the Movie-Capricorn one to see how Moon landings were staged...As per many critics ,NASA Team said-IF we cannot *MAKE IT,FAKE IT*


----------



## n2casey (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*

@ Mods
Plz merge the both threads.
Another thread is running here.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49006


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 10, 2007)

Its all fake... I am thinking how indians are in those days with americans..
Anyway How will be the Indian trip to moon soon???


----------



## techtronic (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Did Man Really Land On The  Man?*



			
				blackpearl said:
			
		

> I had seen it too a lonbg time ago and did some research. Every question put forward by the program were answered and very convincingly. Do some search on Google. I'm too tired to do it for you now.
> 
> So the answer is YES!! They did go to the moon.
> __________
> ...


 
You are wrong buddy
Check this out 
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_Allen_Radiation_Belt

 Wikipedia Link on Moon Landing Hoax
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_Moon_Landing_hoax_accusations


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 13, 2007)

In a few yrs NASA might stage.. Man Goin to the SUN ..and V just got to Believe it coz its NASA whoz goin takin some astronauts of USA in their spaceship


----------



## nix (Feb 13, 2007)

thats why india wants to send someone up there and see if there is any US flag.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 13, 2007)

There will be no US flag there at moon

can NASA tell us why it stopped moon mission after break of Russia


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*



			
				shankar_ganesh said:
			
		

> *BREAKING NEWS: DID MAN REALLY LAND ON THE MOON?*
> 
> a bit on it:
> *img40.imageshack.us/img40/3444/crazy1no.gif_i could explain how the laws of physics, gravity, and photography could not have produced any of the "proof" that NASA has released, but i am not an expert in radiation or physics. what i am an expert in is conspiracies, and the moon landing has "FAKE!" written all over it._
> ...




This is some kind a ol' thing now .. :yawn: 

But look at the other way round. Why would someone just try to cheat the whole lot of people on earth by saying he has landed on moon.. 

Sure the photos say something else...but they don't confirm. Its still a  _yet to be confirmed _ like thing.. 
Hope we get the result soon.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: Breaking News:did Man Really Land On The Moon?*



			
				cooldip10 said:
			
		

> This is some kind a ol' thing now .. :yawn:



But its one of the greatest conspiracies ever done in HISTORY



			
				cooldip10 said:
			
		

> But look at the other way round. Why would someone just try to cheat the whole lot of people on earth by saying he has landed on moon..



The US government by faking Moon Landings wanted to prove that they could attack Russia From their when Russia had then sent sputnik to space



			
				cooldip10 said:
			
		

> Sure the photos say something else...but they don't confirm. Its still a  _yet to be confirmed _ like thing..
> Hope we get the result soon.



Its not the BOARD Exam results which are yet to be announced but a question to all of us which shud be given a Food for thought


----------



## gigyaster (May 19, 2007)

I came to know it today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rakeshishere (May 20, 2007)

gigyaster said:
			
		

> I came to know it today!!!!!!!!!!



Why did ya give LIFE to this Thread Again..Check the date of thread:*22-12-2006, 06:05 PM *


----------



## amol48 (May 26, 2007)

It's an old conspiracy. But i saw a program on Discovery which proved all the claims made by the opponents to be FALSE... They really proved it and it was quite logical also. The proofs made by them were based on the same pics, or info on which the opponents had claimed to be false. All the points raised by them like, the foot-impression, Flag waiving, shadow etc. were proved to be wrong. 

P.S. (I don't have to link right now, will be posting in early..)


----------



## zyberboy (May 26, 2007)

They actually did land on moon no doubt about that, not even  a single evidence to prove otherwise,every points put forward by skeptics  r proven wrong, every single one of them including "Van Allen Radiation Belt", parallel shadows  .And there  is  overwhelming evidence for the landing on moon . But still many people believe that Moon mission was hoax.Man has landed on moon several times and no one take notice of other missions.

It is amazing that even after all these missions people still believe that Moon landing was hoax
All these missions are conformed by soviets ,french and other countries ,and they were not sitting at home like the skeptics. Soviet is not amerika's friend isn't ?



> List of manned Moon landings
> 
> * Apollo 11 - July 16, 1969. First manned landing on the Moon, July 20.
> * Apollo 12 - November 14, 1969. First precise manned landing on the Moon, within walking distance of Surveyor 3.
> ...


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moon_landing


----------



## karmanya (May 26, 2007)

firstly, according to the story- the astronauts brought the flag back, so in an unlikely coincidence of event; if you ever go to the moon you will not find a flag there. Also it is very easy to say "this is fake" and because of the general anti-american emotions running through the world, its even easier to agree. I suggest we hear out both sides- the conspiracy theories, the nasa replies and the media channels. but do not blindly follow discovery and nat geo. remember the channels exist to sell themselves


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 26, 2007)

I have seen the hoax videos but never knew about NASA's reply to it. Really want to see that video. any link please...


----------



## zyberboy (May 26, 2007)

No video now
chk this link *www.lunaranomalies.com/fake-moon.htm


----------



## freshseasons (May 26, 2007)

I believe Man Did really land on the Moon.
    Even i had a small doubt but seeing NASA's reply i had to believe.
   More ever there is one fundamental Logic which cannot be ruled out.There was a huge Cold War Between Russia and US ,to make a landing on MOON.All the mission probe was ,from its very incept seen by Russia and they have accepted the Fact that Man did Land on the Moon. Think , the mileage Russian would have had , if it would have been otherwise.
   Its high time we started giving Credit where it is Due.


----------



## csczero (May 28, 2007)

i believe man landed on the moon for sure. yep discovery channel did clarify all the doubts!!!


----------



## Gigacore (May 31, 2007)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 % No

During that time, when US scientists said, its impossible to cross the Van Allen Belts. The US president at that time said "If u can't Make it, Fake it" 

I've the video. 

How can a flag wave on the moon, if there is no air?

Why are the CrossHairs on the photos are behind the objects? 

Crosshairs must be always on top of the images.
Why are the shadows not parallel? 

The shadows are intersecting, this shows more than one light source.

How can that space craft lifts off without any repulsion?

The camera is mounted on the chest and there is no way to see thru the view finder, but the pictures are perfect shooted

The Entire Movie as been shoted in Area51. 

Just see area51 in Google Earth, u can see the surface that ressembles Moon's Surface

That was the most expensive movie ever made, Worth 40$ Billion Dollars $$$


----------



## zyberboy (May 31, 2007)

^^
The flag waving ,shadows which are not parallel are all proven by scientist.Go and read the link i gave at post 48 to know how  they crosed van allen belt.


Other countries were tracking all apollo missions,it is impossible for usa to fake moon mission.

Do u belive KGB was sleeping at that time???


> Observers of all missions
> 
> The Soviets monitored the missions at the Space Transmissions Corps, which was "fully equipped with the latest intelligence-gathering and surveillance equipment". [1] Vasali Mishin ("The Moon Programme That Faltered."), in Spaceflight. 33 (March 1991): 2-3 describes how the Soviet Moon programme lost energy after Apollo.
> 
> ...


The above observation shows how stupids are skeptics
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apollo_missions_tracked_by_independent_parties


----------



## amol48 (Jun 3, 2007)

@intel Gigacore

You are saying all those hings like flag waving and all coz i m sure u haven heard the other side... pls watch the explanation if u get somewhere... all the things u have mentioned are in the video of fox news which is being circulated everynwhere.. 
Explanations which i saw:

1. FLAG:
The flag was not waving due to air.. the flag had n L-shaped iron frame attached to it.. while shooting the video the flag was hit by an astronaut and due to vaccum it kept waving... NOT DUE TO AIR

2. SHADOWS: 
Shadows need NOT be parallel. Observe that the shadow of foothpath and pole are always tilted a bit...

3.CAMERA:
The camera was mounted on chest of astronauts and they were given training on Earth itself to shoot pictures... It easy enough for a normal man too to shoot after a bit of training. 

4. AREA 51
Though it might resemble.. but what abt the REAL ROCK sample that was brought frm the moon?? it's still there... and no such rock is founf anywhere on the earth !!!

What explanations do u have on these things ??

Russia always had been competing with US regarding Moon-mission... u think such a big thing would have been hidden frm them that time... ??!! I DON' THINK SO  !!!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 3, 2007)

I believe Rakesh Sharma landed on the moon.

The moon of his wife's backside

HAHAHAHHA

REAL ROCK sample that was brought frm the moon?? it's still there... and no such rock is found anywhere on the earth !!!


----- Well lemme tell u amol48, u dont read much of Crichton novels. Unique rocks can be easily made. How about that Dan Brown's novel about that Antarctic ROCK.. i know the novel is pure fiction, but that DOES lead to a whole wide possibility.

 Now US can easily say that  the MOON rock has this and that sediments that is alien in nature, but a few years down the line, u will find geologist newbies making their own "MOON ROCKS"


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 3, 2007)

Why don't you guys do some research on the net? All the so called "fakes" are clearly explained.

Read these sites and all the links it has. 
*www.badastronomy.com/bad/tv/foxapollo.html
*www.iangoddard.net/moon01.htm

Some explanations:

*None parallel shadows. Have a look at this.*

*www.apollo-hoax.me.uk/clipart/ShadowAnne.gif

*Cross hairs behind objects*

*users.erols.com/igoddard/croshair.jpg
*users.erols.com/igoddard/lensline.jpg

This one is the best:
*web.archive.org/web/20021002041652...ry_photo_gallery/space_shuttle_challenger.jpg

Just read those 2 sites I gave.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2007)

Best way is to get inside Neil Armstrong's mind and find yourself out. If you want to find him(he is alive), he will be a guest at New 7 Wonders of World Event.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 27, 2007)

^^ Wow. Navjot bhai. Thanks for telling.
I know a little hipnotizm. I wll go there and make him tell me the truth.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 27, 2007)

That's even better than getting inside his brain!


----------



## eggman (Jun 27, 2007)

Question : Did Man Really Land on the Moon?

Answer : That depends if Neil Armstong is Man or Woman. If Armstrong's is a woman(though look likes man) than its Woman who landed on moon,not man.

       Or maybe it was some woman inside space suit , so in that case its Woman landed on moon, man didn't.


----------



## escape7 (Jun 27, 2007)

Both the sides are equally balanced so u can't confirm on any thing...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 9, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Question : Did Man Really Land on the Moon?
> 
> Answer : That depends if Neil Armstong is Man or Woman. If Armstrong's is a woman(though look likes man) than its Woman who landed on moon,not man.
> 
> Or maybe it was some woman inside space suit , so in that case its Woman landed on moon, man didn't.



ROTFLOL.

Amazing... I didnt laughed this much since a week.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

Mr. Amstrong himself has claimed that the whole thing was fake and it was just a race to keep the word the then US president gave "We'll put a man on the moon before the end of the decade"

Guys, use common sense: Who the hell shot the footage? If Neil Amstrong was the first man to set foot on the moon, what about the camera man who was capturing Mr. Amstrong stepping out from the shuttle on the surface of the moon? And why did they leave back the camera man who shot the shuttle/capsule taking off?  And how in the world did the get the footage from the guy who was left back on the moon? 

There are a lot of other conflicting details like low flying sand, waving flag, multiple shawdows and other stuff, but the most simplest thing to understand is the video footage!!

It's all fake and has been proven time and again!! Use your common sense..



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> They actually did land on moon no doubt about that, not even a single evidence to prove otherwise,every points put forward by skeptics r proven wrong, every single one of them including "Van Allen Radiation Belt", parallel shadows .And there is overwhelming evidence for the landing on moon . But still many people believe that Moon mission was hoax.Man has landed on moon several times and no one take notice of other missions.
> 
> It is amazing that even after all these missions people still believe that Moon landing was hoax
> All these missions are conformed by soviets ,french and other countries ,and they were not sitting at home like the skeptics. Soviet is not amerika's friend isn't ?


 
Get a life dude. Open your eyes and look at the wider picture. 

No one told that all moon landings are fake and that no one landed on the moon. But the fact that US(Neil Amstrong) was the first to land is a hoax and you have to believe it! It's the people who landed second who are the first people to land.

US has forever been and expert at concealing things and this is no new news!!!!!!


----------



## eggman (Jul 9, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Mr. Amstrong himself has claimed that the whole thing was fake and it was just a race to keep the word the then US president gave "We'll put a man on the moon before the end of the decade"



Oh! Any source?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Oh! Any source?


 
I dont' have the source with me right now, but I'm quite sure if you do a bit of googling, you should be able to find it. And, yes, they showed him speaking the same on Discovery or Nat Geo few years back.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 9, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> There are a lot of other conflicting details like low flying sand, waving flag, multiple shawdows and other stuff, but the most simplest thing to understand is the video footage!!
> 
> It's all fake and has been proven time and again!! Use your common sense..



Look boy, all the conflicting that u r talking have already been proven otherwise(skeptics were wrong),and i have given  the link in earlier post which explains(with pictures)  why the flag waves in space,how shadows cast in dif direction  under single light source etc ...like that all of them.......u need to open your eyes and first read details given in this thread and then comment.



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Get a life dude. Open your eyes and look at the wider picture.
> 
> No one told that all moon landings are fake and that no one landed on the moon. But the fact that US(Neil Amstrong) was the first to land is a hoax and you have to believe it! It's the people who landed second who are the first people to land.
> US has forever been and expert at concealing things and this is no new news!!!!!!



WTF...r u talking dude,skeptics are claiming that all the moon missions never happend and no one really landed on moon,not about who first landed as you are saying.




			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Mr. Amstrong himself has claimed that the whole thing was fake and it was just a race to keep the word the then US president gave "We'll put a man on the moon before the end of the decade"


huh!!!!...if Neil Amstrong says something like that then it will be the sensational news for papers,and headlines will be flooded.Do u have any idea of what r u talking abt?


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Look boy, all the conflicting that u r talking have already been proven otherwise(skeptics were wrong),and i have given the link in earlier post which explains(with pictures) why the flag waves in space,how multiple shadows forms under single light source etc ...like that all of them.......u need to open your eyes and first read details given in this thread and then comment.
> 
> WTF...r u talking dude,skeptics are claiming that all the moon missions never happend and no one really landed on moon,not about who first landed as you are saying.
> 
> huh!!!!...if Neil Amstrong says something like that then it will be the sensational news for papers,and headlines will be flooded.Do u have any idea of what r u talking abt?


 
[Edited Batty] Removed offensive content

 I am not concerned what skeptics have to say about every other landing on the moon, skeptics are there to critize.

I am talking about this one particular mission which has been proven fake time and over again and like I mentioned in one of my other posts, we humans have a tendency to forget about the past very quickly, so even if someone proves something six months back, fools like you have a tendency of coming and asking the same questions six months later when it already has been proven. Get a life Dude!!


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 9, 2007)

[Edited Batty] Removed offensive content


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Get lost u bastard, how dare u come and call me words like that in such respected forum u idiot.


 
LOL, I guess you are the cyber'boy' and not me. Go be with your toddler friends, this aint the place for you.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 9, 2007)

cool guys you cant use such language as road side ruffains


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

azaad_shri75 said:
			
		

> cool guys you cant use such language as road side ruffains


 
Peace my friend. No one is personally insulting anyone. Like they say, It's all in the game!


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 9, 2007)

HuH...no personal insult,i dont belive this guy


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 9, 2007)

still such language can't be excused


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

azaad_shri75 said:
			
		

> still such language can't be excused


 
Oh for heaven's sake, can you please tell me what language/word can't be excused if you think there is an issue?


----------



## karnivore (Jul 9, 2007)

@*Help~Is~Here*



> It's the people who landed second who are the first people to land


            
So in your words MAN DID LAND ON MOON. The thread is if man AT ALL landed on moon or not. First try to understand the thread and then start spewing stupidity.


> Mr. Amstrong himself has claimed that the whole thing was fake and it was just a race to keep the word the then US president gave "We'll put a man on the moon before the end of the decade"


REEEAAAALLLLYYYY!!!!! Is there any chance when you heard him say that, u were....errr......HIGH.


> Who the hell shot the footage? If Neil Amstrong was the first man to set foot on the moon, what about the camera man who was capturing Mr. Amstrong stepping out from the shuttle on the surface of the moon


Well here's the answer:


> *If Neil Armstrong was the first man on the Moon, then who shot the video of him descending the ladder and taking his initial steps on the lunar surface?* The TV camera was stowed in an instrument pallet in the LM descent stage. When Armstrong was at the top of the ladder, he pulled a lanyard to swing open the pallet, which was hinged at the bottom. The TV camera, which was attached to it, also swung down. Buzz Aldrin then switched on the camera from the LM cabin. The camera was pointing at the ladder of the LM so that TV pictures of Armstrong's initial steps on the Moon could be relayed to the world. The camera was later removed from its mounting and placed on a tripod some 30 feet from the LM, where it was left unattended to cover the remainder of the moonwalk.


SOURCE


> And why did they leave back the camera man who shot the shuttle/capsule taking off?  And how in the world did the get the footage from the guy who was left back on the moon?
> 
> There are a lot of other conflicting details like low flying sand, waving flag, multiple shawdows and other stuff, but the most simplest thing to understand is the video footage!!


Just read the above source and the sources posted by *cyberboy_kerala* and *blackpearl*

@*cyberboy_kerala*

Let go, man. Stupids will be stupids.


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 9, 2007)

^^yeah


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 9, 2007)

Help~is~here and cyberboy_kerala better behave yourself while accessing this forum. One more post like this and the author will face consequences ..


----------



## almighty (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah i saw on discovery too


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh comon guys......does it matters if they even landed on moon. Unless I go there myself, I won't believe that man has ever been on moon


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

karnivore said:
			
		

> @*Help~Is~Here*
> 
> So in your words MAN DID LAND ON MOON. The thread is if man AT ALL landed on moon or not. First try to understand the thread and then start spewing stupidity.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah. Like you said stupids will be stupids and you certainly do seem to be one of them. Read what I write and read in the context of what I write and don't read it in the context of what anyone else writes. When I write only about the apollo mission and when everyone has been discussing about the apollo mission, what makes your crazy brains think that I'm speaking about something else? So, open your eyes and read carefully as to what is written and read it over word by word if you still don't understand it.

I am not going to waste more of my time arguing with you karnivore, because like before I'll be talking to a carnivore which niether has ears nor brains.

For those who would like to see the astronauts themselves not telling the truth, here are few links:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4feUP_yX4ik
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hkNnltFfR4
Find more links there

And for those who still defend these astronauts with baseless evidence can keep on believing in what you think is right as long as you don't harm other people!! Because you will never understand the truth due to the blindfold that such a huge and deceiving nation has tied on your eyes!


----------



## almighty (Jul 9, 2007)

^^^ Lol


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 9, 2007)

@it_waaznt_me
sorry man i cudn't resist,he was 1st one who use ****words,as in his last post also he is continuing his rants.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 9, 2007)

Some more proof's

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdMvQTNLaUE

*@cyberboy*, mind your business, don't try to hold me responsible for your actions and there is nothing that I've told against or pointed at to you in the last post. So, stop creating problems and mind what you are saying.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 9, 2007)

Read this... Proof that man does landed on MOON
*www.badastronomy.com/bad/tv/foxapollo.html


----------



## karnivore (Jul 9, 2007)

> For those who would like to see the astronauts themselves not telling the truth, here are few links:
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=4feUP_yX4ik
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hkNnltFfR4
> Find more links there


Typical of the conspiracy theorists. First they will spin an absurd theory, and then they will ask the "accused" to prove their innocence. And btw, am not sure how those vids prove that Neil was not the first man on moon.
Pssst, i luv what Buzz did.    WAY TO GO, BUZZ


> Some more proof's
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdMvQTNLaUE


Those glittery "thingies" are freaking *AERIALS*, which of course your, and that moron's(in the vid), juvenile brains didn't realise.


> I am not going to waste more of my time arguing with you karnivore, because like before I'll be talking to a carnivore which niether has ears nor brains.


Thanks for letting me retain my eyes and the sabre teeth.    


> Yeah. Like you said stupids will be stupids and you certainly do seem to be one of them. Read what I write and read in the context of what I write and don't read it in the context of what anyone else writes. When I write only about the apollo mission and when everyone has been discussing about the apollo mission, what makes your crazy brains think that I'm speaking about something else? So, open your eyes and read carefully as to what is written and read it over word by word if you still don't understand it.


WHATEVERRRRRRRRRR...........ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 10, 2007)

^^ You are just one of those who just can't believe even if you see it with your own eyes, aren't you?

For those who really want some proof that Neil Amstrong never landed on the moon, here are a few links. Forget all those things about each other wasting time arguing about the technical aspects/problems/discrepencies with the films showing people on the moon, these links show real people confessing about things that really happened.

And these people are not some stupid junkies who make up their own stories and cooked up videos trying to conceal the truth. In this video, you can see for yourself Donald Rumsfeld(former US Defence minister), secretary of President Nixon, former CIA director, and lot of other credible people confessing the truth!!

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUOItuKm5UE - Part1
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpeIs5MFTYU - Part2
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDL1ugE7Tfw - Part3
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr_yNefhINw - Part4
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RXrKRuNvNU - Part5
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU5YyolUHAw - Part6
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZfHLxWfCLQ - Part7
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivU7WObCFzs - Part8
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Bhpfy-4mws - Part9

Now, if you still can't believe, then there is nothing else that anyone could prove to you! You must be an absolute Moron if you can't believe this!!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry guys Link


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 10, 2007)

why are the crosshairs appear below the flag? and why are shadows intersecting each other, and where is the trust blast from nozzle when the craft lifts off? and it is said that during the day time on moon the temp is 400+ deg c and -300 during night. how can human survive this condition. they meter landed.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 10, 2007)

^^ Still not reading the links, are u??

@*Help~Is~Here*

As I said, stupids will be stupids. And u seem to be hell bent on proving it. Why else would u post “*Dark Side of The Moon*” as evidence. Clearly you have no clue what this documentary is all about. I can almost see the juvenile excitement you felt when u stumbled upon these vids. But pity, I hav to mar your party a little bit. 

That documentary is a spoof, a way to mock the Hoax-believers. These kind of documentaries are called “mockumentaries”. Imagine this, a hoax believer is providing as evidence, the very mockumentary that is supposed to make a mockery of him. Wonderfully stupid. 

If only the last part of the vid. ie vid #9 was not edited abruptly at the end, you would hav realized, that the joke is on u. Alternatively u could hav at least “googled” a bit before making a fool of yourself. But anyway, someone who thinks like a 2-yr old has got a lot of growing up to do. 

Here's what Point du Jour, the original makers of the mockumentary has to say.   

Here's a list of Mockumentaries, where u will find your "evidence" to be listed and recommended for the "realization of how difficult it is to separate truth from manipulation in the media. The film will be useful in media studies classes. "

Also read:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Side_of_the_Moon_(documentary)

This is what a Hoax-believer thinks of the mockumentary (and notice how the mockumentary is dismissed as another NASA lie)
*www.erichufschmid.net/Axis_of_Perverts3.html

There is a torrent somewhere out there. Download to watch the "credits" only.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 10, 2007)

when scientists said it is impossible to cross the van allen belts, the US president said to NASA's chairman ' IF YOU CANT MAKE IT, FAKE IT!' he said this coz he promised the american people. i heard this in the hoax documentary


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 10, 2007)

@*Help~Is~Here*




			
				@Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Forget all those things about each other wasting time arguing about the technical aspects/problems/discrepencies


Are you afraid of the truth?

Frm the you tube link that u gave


> FYI PEOPLE: All the Moon Rocks from Apollo display unmistakable signs of lunar origin.
> 1. Billions of years of unshielded cosmic ray bombardment.
> 2. Crystalline structures consistent with being molten and later solidifying in a 1/6th gravity environment.
> Over 25,000 geologists and scientific researchers from over 40 countries have analyzed the rocks. None of them doubt the rocks came from the moon. Only some High School Dropouts on YT have doubts. LOL!!!! Go figure.


A wide variety fake documentary  videos are circulating in youtube,seeing is not believing in the age of digital film making,there are so many real looking alien fake videos in you tube.

Moon has only 1/6th of the gravity of earth,which is exactly like a man who is  immersed in swimming pool.If u can imagine about that it is quite easy for u to stand up under water without using  ur hand and u shud also consider that there will be  no resistance of water in the case of moon,so it will be more easy.These are all disproved by scientist several times.
And there is full of evidence for moon landing like tones of rocks have been bought back,laser reflectors were placed in moon and scientist still use these reflectors to measure distance between moon & earth(distance between earth & moon is increasing).

Other countries were not sleeping during moon mission,Russia was having state of the art satellites and equipments they can easily disprove if usa dared to fake moon mission.KGB(russia) was the no 1 spy agency during cold war nothing bypasses KGB at that time..it is impossible for usa to conduct a large scale hoax as KGB has good hand among Americas officials during cold war .Different Govts around the world like French,germans,uk and all....tracked moon mission including other independent private observers and they all know the truth,all the moon hoax skepticism comes from inside usa itself.it is started by some publicity seeking peoples.All strange conspiracy theory comes frm usa for eg, there is a small community of people in usa who still believes that earth is flat(i think "Help~Is~Here" shud join these people)  and another conspiracy which is getting much attention is  BUSH is a alien conspiracy...lol.

*Observers of all missions*


> *The Soviets monitored the missions at the Space Transmissions Corps, which was "fully equipped with the latest intelligence-gathering and surveillance equipment".*


Read abt full tracking here *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independent_evidence_for_Apollo_Moon_landings

*More about trackings*


> Orbiting spacecraft and satellites are easily visible to the naked eye; in fact, there are many people who enjoy tracking satellites as a hobby. The Apollo spacecraft were large vehicles, thus bright and easy to see. Had the Apollos not left orbit, they would have been observed by many people worldwide, yet there were no such sightings. Also, there are documented cases of observers following the Apollos as they left Earth orbit on their trans lunar trajectories - exactly when and where the spacecraft were predicted to be. *Furthermore, the Soviets closely tracked the Apollos all the way to the Moon and back.*



*Moon Rocks*


> Moon rocks have characteristics that are not found in terrestrial or artificial rocks, such as evidence of meteoroid bombardment and exposure to cosmic rays. Likewise, terrestrial rocks have unique characteristics not found in the moon rocks, such as weathering and exposure to water. Finally, the moon rocks returned by Apollo have been determined to be between 3.1 and 4.4 billion years old. The Apollo samples are without doubt of authentic lunar origin.





> Any mission capable of returning over 800 pounds of rock and soil samples would be a massive, complex and difficult undertaking. If NASA could pull this off, then surely they had the technical know-how to land a manned vehicle. In fact, with an astronaut at the controls, a manned mission would likely have greater odds of success than a robotic mission.* Perhaps the greatest case for the Apollo landings exists in the variety of rock samples collected. A robotic mission would be limited to a random collection of samples in the lander's immediate vicinity.* However, the Apollo astronauts visited vastly different geological sites and were able to roam about the surface looking for particularly interesting and valuable specimens. For example, it is very unlikely that a robot would have been lucky enough to scoop up the "genesis rock" found by Apollo 15 astronauts. *Only trained human explorers could collect the diversity of samples credited to the Apollo astronauts.*
> 
> NOTE: *During the 1970s the USSR successfully completed three lunar sample return unmanned missions - Luna 16 (1970), Luna 20 (1972) and Luna 24 (1976) - however these missions returned a grand total of only 301 grams (10.6 ounces) of soil.*



"""Hoax advocates, often representing themselves as experts, who publicly make claims based on erroneous conclusions resulting from a lack of proper research, scientific ignorance, or extreme prejudice. I find these people to be very dangerous because they possess the power to sway people into accepting their assertions as fact. A third possibility is that there are those who may believe the moon landings were real, but intentionally try to persuade people otherwise for some sort of attention, fame or profit. These people I believe are especially loathsome."""

It simply not possible to hoax tones of rocks which have special lunar characteristics as unmanned missions are not capable of collecting such wide variety of rocks.NASA gave these rocks samples  to several countries including india and they still use these rocks for study.
It is said that it will much easier for usa to actually put man on moon than producing such mammoth hoax of several missions, bypassing other countries surveillance.  

Read Full Explanation here

*www.braeunig.us/space/hoax.htm



			
				Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> Now, if you still can't believe, then there is nothing else that anyone could prove to you! You must be an absolute Moron if you can't believe this!!



HAHAHA..I  cudn't stop laughing after seeing ur mockumentaries, Help~Is~Here proved himself as the TOP STUPID MORON ever walked on EARTH.

Here is the truth


			
				karnivore said:
			
		

> If only the last part of the vid. ie vid #9 was not edited abruptly at the end, you would hav realized, that the joke is on u. Alternatively u could hav at least “googled” a bit before making a fool of yourself. But anyway, someone who thinks like a 2-yr old has got a lot of growing up to do.
> 
> Here's what Point du Jour, the original makers of the mockumentary has to say.
> 
> ""This is not an ‘ordinary’ documentary… It’s intent is to inform and entertain the viewer, but also to shake him up, make him aware of the fact that television can get it wrong ""


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 10, 2007)

@cyberboy_kerala and karnivore.

I guess you guys are the skeptics now!  Can't believe what your own eye see!! You guys are just 2 morons who dont' understand a thing and just like to spread your perverted ideologies!! The reason you and others call it a mocumentry is because you know crap about making documentries and just like everything else trying to sweep the truth under the carpet! I dont' know how many more credible people need to come and tell it to you 2 morons that it never happened. I guess, even if Mr. Amstrong is going to come and tell you that he never went to the moon, you are still not going to believe him, that what you are!!

I don't need to waste anymore time trying to prove things to blind morons when it already has been proven time and again! You morons are the skeptics, saying that it happened when it never did! No point! Be in your own world of assumptions because like I said, you morons will never believe!

@cyberboy_kerala, ninakku jyan pani tharumada mone, ninte eratti vayasulla oru aalodu perumaran ariyathe ninakku jyan pani tharum! thaamasikkaathe!



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> @*Help~Is~Here*
> Read abt full tracking here *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independent_evidence_for_Apollo_Moon_landings
> 
> Read Full Explanation here
> ...


 
And one more thing, how can you morons just provide some link to some website which has no credibility! It's just another fool like you who has put up his fantasies about it on those websites and for those government run websites.. idiots like you falling into the hands of coverup experts. And those morons who think that wikipedia is a credible source, go get yourself admitted!! What you guys need to do is what you do best, kissing US's a**!

I'm done, not wasting anymore of my time in this thread to prove things to 2 mentally retarted fantasy world morons!


----------



## zyberboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Help~Is~Here said:
			
		

> And one more thing, how can you morons just provide some link to some website which has no credibility! It's just another fool like you who has put up his fantasies about it on those websites and for those government run websites..



Do u have ur own intelligence team to collect information? And u r linking to some mocumentaries which is uploaded to You Tube by some High school dropouts like you.
As I already said they can never cover up events like these frm other countries intelligence surveillance.Russians
germans or any other countries never made any remarks against it.  


@*Help~Is~Here*
I have never seen a moron like u man,You have been proven wrong several times and u know that u were wrong,this always happens to morons like u wen jumping into a discussion without knowing anything....now u r debating just to save ur ego.HUh!. Everyone here now knows abt the stupidity u made by *linking to those mokumentaries which even the creators of the programs are saying that it was joke in the credit part and which u missed and u thought it was a real documentary*....HAHAHA.Now u r the mentally retarted person.You know u have made urself a fool by entering in this topic and before making a mockery series of several mocumentaries here GET the F**K out of here u fool.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 10, 2007)

@*Help~Is~Here*

Get a CAT scan. U need it real bad.


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Jul 11, 2007)

cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> Do u have ur own intelligence team to collect information? And u r linking to some mocumentaries which is uploaded to You Tube by some High school dropouts like you.
> As I already said they can never cover up events like these frm other countries intelligence surveillance.Russians
> germans or any other countries never made any remarks against it.
> 
> ...


 
What ever you have to assume, keep assuming dude, you must be such a huge fool to not know the basics of creating documentaries, and you like many other fools waiting to critisize it fell for the last bit, didn't you? well that was created just to catch fools just like you! If you call that a mockumentary, what do you expect the first moon landing to be called? 'moon lundi*g'? or maybe 'mockeralaboy landing on his moons'? Go get yourself a Job rather than you yourself being a high school dropout and trying to press your fantasies on others at the tender and immature age of 23.

I do not want to waste anymore of my time arguing with a fool like you.Best of luck with your fantasies!!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 11, 2007)

Help~Is~Here's post 90 said:
			
		

> I'm done, not wasting anymore of my time in this thread to prove things to 2 mentally retarted fantasy world morons!





			
				Help~Is~Here's post 93 said:
			
		

> I do not want to waste anymore of my time arguing with a fool like you.Best of luck with your fantasies!!


So,Why are you still wasting time?


----------



## karnivore (Jul 11, 2007)

@*Help~Is~Here*

Pathetic attempt to save face. Pathetic.


----------



## ¦Rage--o×¦ (Jun 15, 2008)

NO!! man didnt land on moon...its impossible (by me)


but nyways MAN *DID NOT* land on moon


----------



## karnivore (Jun 15, 2008)

¦Rage--o×¦ said:


> NO!! man didnt land on moon...its impossible (by me)
> but nyways MAN *DID NOT* land on moon



Another loony ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

Dunno, maybe he is just pissed off that he couldnt get a ticket to the moon. Or maybe his visa was denied.


----------

